# Congregational Histories



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone here ever taken it upon themselves to write a history of their congregation? If so, any advice for those who might wish to do the same?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr. David Calhoun of Covenant Sem. makes all of his students studying for the pastorate write a history of their denomination. I, being a Baptist, would never try to write it all out. How can you cover all the history from John the Baptist to John Piper? There's just too much!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Dr. David Calhoun of Covenant Sem. makes all of his students studying for the pastorate write a history of their denomination. I, being a Baptist, would never try to write it all out. How can you cover all the history from John the Baptist to John Piper? There's just too much!



 Bob, I thought you were a baptisterian or a presbytist. Anyways, Presbyterian history goes back quite a ways further but...ah, well, that's another thread!  

This is an example of a congregational history that I read not long ago. I think it is immensely valuable to put into writing "from whence we came."


----------

